# Mouse Wiring



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

I recently had my Nexxtech wheelmouse go kaput on me, so I popped it open to peek inside. I found that one of the wires had broken; but for some reason, I couldn't find where exactly it was suppoed to go to - the wiring on the board inside the mouse was fine, and clearly written down, but I couldn't find the brown wire anywhere. Any ideas? (I'll try and get a model number for it, and e-mail the manufacturer about a schematic later, but for now, I was wondering if anyone would know what this mysterious fifth wire might be for).


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

could not see your make here

http://repair4mouse.org/disassembly_computer_mice.html

but may help

heres a circuit with wire and colours
http://www.ianstedman.co.uk/Amiga/amiga_hacks/Amiga_mouse_repair/wizard-circuit.png


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for the sites, I'll have a look through.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

If it's a USB mouse there should be four wires. The standard color coding is black (GND), red (+5V), white (Data-), green (Data+).

If it's a PS/2 mouse there should also be four wires. Although there is no standard color coding, the wires are GND, +5V, Data, Clock.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

It's a PS/2 mouse. I have no idea where this 5th wire has come from. 

I think I'll peer at it through a magnifier to get a better look.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

The pinout is shown at the bottom of this page: http://www.bbdsoft.com/keyboard.html
If you have a multimeter or continuity tester you can see if it's just an extra wire.


----------

